# If the warranty for the respective hook block swivel..swivel



## Baltic Sea

Witam ponownie!

Chciałbym was spytać o poprawność tłumaczenia następującego zdania:

"If the warranty for the respective hook block swivel is still in place, *without accepting that* the hook block swivels delivered are defective, for the aforementioned modification Company X agreed to reimburse Euro 5 per modified swivel".

Czy powyższe zdanie można przetłumaczyć na polski jako:

"Jeśli wciąż obowiązuje (jest aktualna) gwarancja na odpowiedni krętlik bloku haka, pomijając fakt, że dostarczone krętliki bloków haków są wadliwe, Spółka X zgodziła się, za powyższą przeróbkę, zwrócić 5 Euro za przerobiony krętlik".

Dziękuję. Źródło: Prośba kolegi o przetłumaczenie tego zdania. *without accepting that* chyba powinno brzmieć *without accepting the fact that*. A może without taking into account the fact that lub without considering the fact that.


----------



## kknd

wg mnie chodzi tu o coś innego: jeżeli gwarancja na dany element jeszcze obowiązuje, a dostarczone elementy nie są wadliwe, to za wspomnianą modyfikację(?) firma zgodziła się zwrócić 5€ za każdy zmodyfikowany(?) element. przyznam, że nie bardzo brak znajomości modyfikacji utrudnia mi nieco wskazanie właściwego tłumaczenia, ale skłaniałbym się bardziej ku temu rozumowaniu.


----------



## Baltic Sea

Czy ktoś jeszcze mógłby się wypowiedzieć?


----------



## Baltic Sea

Dziękuję, Kknd. Chyba masz rację.


----------



## dreamlike

Let me just say that I agree whole-heartedly agree with Kknd.


----------



## LilianaB

Baltic, where did your friend take the sentence from? He made it up? What language does he usually speak, because the sentence looks awkward. It is very hard to translate a highly technical sentence which already looks awkward in the source language into another language, for it to make any sense. If it is a part of a letter -- which country did it come from? Most likely not from an English-speaking country. You would really have to post it in the English forum to determine if it makes sense to anybody in English, and only then try to translate it into Polish.   

Perhaps if you ad a comma, or two, it may make more sense. (after I looked at it again). Even with the comma after modification, and trying to guess the part about _accepting X_, it does not mean the same as the Polish translation.  

Kknd translation will be much closer, but it is really not 100% clear what the English sentence is supposed to mean, because it has some problems.


----------



## dreamlike

Yes, the sentence seems a bit clumsy at it is but I think it's just some legal jargon, that does not necessarily always makes much sense.


----------



## LilianaB

No, I think it has some problems, especially without the right punctuation.


----------



## Szkot

It's not elegant, but the meaning is clear:

Firma X: 'Nie akceptujemy formalnie, że krętliki są wadliwe, zwrócimy jednak 5 Euro za przerobiony krętlik.


----------



## LilianaB

Only with a comma after modification it might be more clear (not entirely, in my opinion), and then it would mean: Pod warunkiem że umowa jest jeszcze ważna, i nie przyznąjc wadliwości krętlikow, ktore zostały dostarczone celem modyfikacji, kompania X zwórci (wypłaci) pięć Euo za każdy krętlik który musiał być poddany modyfikacji.


----------



## kknd

właściwie to zastanawiam się teraz, czy firma nie przyjmuje do wiadomości, że jej krętliki są wadliwe, ale wymieni je mimo to, czy też firma wymieni krętliki, pod warunkiem, że nie są one wadliwe… samo sformułowanie sugeruje punkt widzenia liliany, ale z drugiej strony podejrzewam, że jeżeli gwarancja obowiązuje, to jakiekolwiek modyfikacje by ją unieważniły… hmm… czekam na wasze komentarze.


----------



## Szkot

LilianaB said:


> Only with a comma after modification it might be more clear ...



On the contrary, it makes the sentence less clear.  There are three elements in the sentence, separated by commas (as they should be):
1 the condition of the warranty still being in force,
2 the refusal to accept the swivels were defective,
3 the payment of 5 euros per swivel for the cost of modification.

Using Pani L's version, you get something like:  Pod warunkiem że umowa jest jeszcze ważna, i nie przyznąjc wadliwości  krętlikow, kompania X  zwórci (wypłaci) pięć Euo za każdy krętlik który musiał być poddany  modyfikacji.

Possibly the confusion arises from the positioning of the phrase 'for the aforementioned modification' at the start of the third element rather than at the end.


----------



## LilianaB

I really believe he should post it in the English forum. It is not that clear, believe me. I see thousands of legal texts all the time. I think you might be right, but not necessarily. Because, after all, it still ambiguous to a certain extent. The more people see it, the better.

After I have read it a few more times, I think it really does not make that much sense (or at least is very ambiguous), and looks like a word for word translation from another language, or a Machine Translation.   

And, yes, I think you are right about the meaning of the English sentence, Szkot, but what about the form? I really think a larger part of the letter would help to see what the whole text is really about and who wrote it.


----------



## wolfbm1

Biorąc pod uwagę co napisał Szkot, wyszło mi takie zdanie:
Pod warunkiem, że umowa jest jeszcze ważna, formalnie nie akceptując, że dostarczone krętliki są wadliwe, za wyżej wymienioną modyfikację kompania X zgodziła się wypłacić pięć Euro za każdy zmodyfikowany krętlik. 

Nie jest to zbyt jasne zdanie.


----------

